
“so i spent a couple of months and developed a little tool called WhatsApp” - vincvinc
https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-technology/952359-thoughts-about-my-free-iphone-app-whatsapp.html
======
qohen
This is great: deep in the thread [0], after being congratulated on the
Facebook deal the day after it happened, Jan tells the story about how the
deal with Facebook had to be scheduled around a frequent-flier award ticket he
had for a flight the next day (and he's posting the story while on that very
flight).

[0]
[https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=22387891&post...](https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=22387891&postcount=72)

